# Is this a bubble nest?



## organometallica (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey everyone, Erwin the betta has a new arrival in his tank. It looks like a giant floating snot bubble. At first I thought it was a bubble nest (he hasn't blown one before), but based on pictures online I'm not sure. Concerned it might be something "bad."

See attached, and thanks!

MB


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

try uploading the pic again


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

This is what a bubble nest looks like from the bottom.









If you still can't tell, I can take another pic of my pair's nest.


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

Betta man said:


> This is what a bubble nest looks like from the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there 3 fish in this picture? It's kind of tripping me out right now. lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmm...you been eatin them weird mushrooms again....lol
there's actually a couple hundred fish in that pic , but you can only see 2 of them..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

hmmm. Actually, those were warm up embraces so there are no eggs in the nest during that pic. There are 2 in the image.


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

I've never bred my bettas, so that picture just looked strange to me. Specially since it looks like the male is half out of the water. Oh, and I was a little "lit" when I first saw it.. So yeah.. I might have saw more then what's actually there.


----------

